# Beskrivelse av forum

## jodal

Velkommen, velkommen!

Første oppgave: lag beskrivelse til det norske forumet.

Disse forslagene har kommet inn:

- "Brunost og spekeskinke til alle"

- "Brunost, spekeskinke, binders og Gentoo til folket"

- "Gentoo -- for den kravstore generasjonen"

- "Norsk? Pjatt her."

----------

## dufuz

 *Quote:*   

> - "Brunost og spekeskinke til alle"
> 
> - "Brunost, spekeskinke, binders og Gentoo til folket"
> 
> - "Gentoo -- for den kravstore generasjonen"
> ...

 

Disse var jo svært så festlige, spesiellt de to første.. Jeg tror jeg stemmer på #1   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## andre rolfsen

Tror nok jeg må si nr.1.

----------

## cr0nos

Hva med #1|+ "og takk for all fisken"? Kunne jo vært artig med litt referanser  :Wink: 

----------

## dtun3Z

eller hva med "bork.bork.bork" selv om det er svensk?

Ellers så likte jeg "Norsk? Pjatt her."

----------

## jodal

Brunost og spekeskinke til alle, og takk for all fisken. NB: Besøk Gentoo Linux Norge på http://www.gentoo.no.

Er den grei ?

----------

## cr0nos

 *s-mag wrote:*   

> Brunost og spekeskinke til alle, og takk for all fisken. NB: Besøk Gentoo Linux Norge på http://www.gentoo.no.
> 
> Er den grei ?

 

Høres greit ut for meg.

----------

## dufuz

 *s-mag wrote:*   

> Brunost og spekeskinke til alle, og takk for all fisken. NB: Besøk Gentoo Linux Norge på http://www.gentoo.no.
> 
> Er den grei ?

 

Den kan vi vel leve med  :Wink: 

----------

## jodal

Da hadde vi en beskrivelse. Yay!

----------

